# Anyone else expecting that has teenagers?



## waiting4num6

Hi. I'm 37 years old and pregnant for the 4th time. I actually have 5 kids already, but we were blessed to have adopted twice, so this will be number 6. The thing is, I have 3 teenagers (16, 15, and 13) and I'm worried about telling my older kids the news. I plan to wait a little longer, since I'm only 6 weeks along, but just recently my 13 year DD told me she thought it was gross when older women got pregnant. I don't feel old and I'm super excited about this pregnancy (my DH actually had his vasectomy reversed 7 months ago) but I'm worried she will be embarrassed by my pregnancy and in the process sap my joy. Anyone else raising teens and pregnant?


----------



## tara515

Me!!! I am 38 and i have a 17 year old...i have 4 children and 1 in the oven...ages are 17, 12,6, 2 ...and i am 5 weeks along. My 12 year old and 6 year old WANT me to have a baby..but my 17 year old son who is a broody mess does NOT. I am actually More worried about DH family finding out..he is 48 years old...and while i don't feel like he is that old at all...(we have a 2 year old) they like to remind him that he isn't young...and they never liked us having kids after our 1st one...his parents are still around and they are very active and opinionated...so this is going to be FUN!!!!


----------



## waiting4num6

I understand not wanting to tell the in-laws. I am also doubting that many of our extended family will be happy for us. Most people don't understand us wanting a big family and then there's the age thing...


----------



## jadoechols

waiting4num6 said:


> Hi. I'm 37 years old and pregnant for the 4th time. I actually have 5 kids already, but we were blessed to have adopted twice, so this will be number 6. The thing is, I have 3 teenagers (16, 15, and 13) and I'm worried about telling my older kids the news. I plan to wait a little longer, since I'm only 6 weeks along, but just recently my 13 year DD told me she thought it was gross when older women got pregnant. I don't feel old and I'm super excited about this pregnancy (my DH actually had his vasectomy reversed 7 months ago) but I'm worried she will be embarrassed by my pregnancy and in the process sap my joy. Anyone else raising teens and pregnant?

I was suprised with a BFP for my 39th birthday. At the time my husband and I had a 19 yo, 16 yo, 13 yo and 12 yo between us. Since the 19 and 16 yr olds are both girls, we put the pos preg test on their bathroom cabinet and listened to them fight over it until they finally came in to see us laughing hysterically! Unfortunately, they were almost as devasted as we were when we had a miscarriage at 6 wks. 

Even though they may say they are disgusted, they will be fine!! Just remember they will go through shock and everything else but they will eventually come to terms with it.


----------



## SonAmyMom

We have two teenagers (15 year old daughter, 13 year old son), an 11 year old (son) and a 2 year old.

We didn't tell the kids we were thinking of having another baby, but soon after the BFP I told my daughter and she was super excited! The boys were also very happy for it. (Well, I'm not sure how much the 2 year old understands yet, lol). I'm sure it depends a LOT on the teenagers' personalities and the way your relationship is going with them right now, but I don't think there's any reason for them to be embarrassed by the pregnancy, at least not the mechanics of it.

I was really hesitant to tell anyone else, especially my in-laws, this time because I was afraid they would react negatively and sap our joy, but in reality, everyone was excited and supportive!


----------



## flowerchild77

Yes, I am 37 have 4 kid's aged 2, 12, 14 and 16, and currently 6 week's pregnant with number 5. Hubby had a vacectomy reversal 3 year's ago(which resulted in our fourth child). This pregnancy is a huge surprise, but thankfully all my kid's are being super supportive and extremely excited. I would not be stressed with telling your kids , I think you will find(after the initial shock) they will be extremely excited about the prospect of a new family member. Good luck:)


----------



## waiting4num6

We have decided to wait to tell anyone until we at least have an ultrasound and see the heartbeat. But I am very encouraged to know that there are other pregnant women with teenagers that are excited about their pregnancy. I'm still having trouble wrapping my mind around it all. When we contacted the surgeon about a vasectomy reversal our odds weren't good, but the surgery went perfectly and just 6 months later...I'm pregnant! I love that this forum for "over 35" was started. I feel plenty young enough to have another baby, but sometimes the rest of the world makes me feel odd for wanting more kids at my age. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## momof5wants1

I've got a 23, 19, 16, 14, 5 and 10 month old followed by a granddaughter who is 4 and a grandson who is 6 months. LOL Yeah, I think I meet the criteria.


----------



## Christinee

I've just got one. she is 15. Now expecting my second.


----------



## Sis4Us

I have a 17 yr old son and a 7 yr old !!! So I know how u feel teenagers are so moody it's hard to know how they will react 
Like jade said everyone was pretty torn up after our MC @ 7 wks so I'm waiting until we know gender to tell them!!


----------



## SassyLou

I hope you don't mind me posting, I was the woman with older children and pregnant, I now have a 2 year old to prove it! But thought I'd share a little of my story.
I too found myself pregnant 2 months before my 39th birthday with an accident! At that time my boys were almost 21, 12 and 9, they were surprised but pleased. Sadly I miscarried at 8 weeks. We tried again and got pregant almost straight away, sadly I lost our little boy 18 weeks into the pregnancy. 

We decided to try one last time, thankfully we got our beautiful little girl. I turned 40 whilst pregnant with her and DH turned 48 just before she was born. I'm now almost 43 and DH is 50, My eldest son is now 25 and DH and my sons are now 15 and 13. I think all the boys were surprised initially but soon became excited, sadly the loss of our babies was awful for them too. Now things are truly fantastic for all of us, our boys absolutely worship their little sister, they will do anything for her, they will even stop playing on their Xbox/PlayStation if she asks them to play with her lol. Not only has she brightened up the lives in our immediate family but she's also brightened up the lives of all our family and friends. My ILs adore her, she's given them both a new lease of life (too old to really babysit now, but they love visiting and spending time with her), most of our friends have older children so they love spending time with a little person again. 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## ssjad

Hi ladies. My kids were 10, 18 & 19 when my 19 mo was born. My partner had kids who were 19, 18, 14 and 12. 
My partner's 3 youngest kids have refused to have anything to do with any of us since the day lo was born. His eldest has seen her twice but basically ignored her. 
My oldest two boys adore her (and their 5mo sister), although my 18yo moved out the week after she was born. And my original 'baby' who was 10 at the time adores the 19mo, is a little less sure of the 5mo (the toddler NEVER cried as a baby, and the 5mo does occassionally cry). She definitely feels the change though. She feels very pushed aside, despite the fact that I'm home full time now and she actually spends more time with me.
We aren't going to tell any of the kids we're having another baby this time. They'll figure it out in their own time and we're having enough family dramas without adding to it atm.


----------



## madmummy6

Wow I was thinking at 38 and with a 20,18,12,10,4 and 18month that I was mad but lovely to see lots of big families xx


----------



## MommytoLBG

I am 38 and have DD 14 (almost), DD 9, and DS 3. MMC in June at 10 weeks and now ttc again. Our oldest does not want another one...but for the same reason...we are too old to have a baby and its gross. But also because she is afraid of at our age something being wrong. She is a typical teenage girl. All hormones. The younger 2 both want a baby. Most of our family thinks we are crazy esp after the mmc. But I do not feel our family is complete.


----------



## nflores77

I'm 37, with an 18yr old son and a 12yr old daughter
I had miscarriage earlier this year and they were devastated.

We just found out yesterday that we are expecting. I think I'm going to wait until the first U/S before breaking the news. I have a Dr's appt today for bloodwork.


----------



## SylvieE

Hi, I got my BFP this weekend! I am 36 and have 4 kids aged 16 to 8. Their Dad had a baby 2 years ago and is expecting another with his partner so they are used to it I think. Im more worried about my 10yr old. My 3 eldest (16,14,10) live with their Dad and I care full time for my special needs son. His needs are quite profound and sadly we decided a year ago that it would be best if they lived with their dad. I see them often but its not ideal. I met my boyfriend 7 months ago and were mad about each other. He's 45 and its his first child so thats exciting! Anyway, hope to get to know you all better xxx


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats Sylvie!!!!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

I have 3 boys who this yr turn 11, 9 and 2. 
Just found out am pregnant with baby #4


----------



## adr75050

I have a 22 year old, 9 year old, and I am pregnant now. All october birthdays so my 22 year old will be 23 and my 9 year old 10 by the time baby is born. All girls!! 23 and 9 year old are really close, but 9 year old does complain that 22 year old goes out with her friends and doesnt invite her (obviously this is common). I am thinking my 9 year old will be on the other side of that equation in a few years when baby is 9 and my 9 year old is now 19 or 20! lol


----------



## Gypsi001

I'm 42 and have 24, 17, 8, 5 yr twins, 2 and currently 4 wks 6 days preg. &#128522;


----------



## Shanslee

Count me in as a mother of teenagers! 

I have a 17-year-old son and a 15-year-old daughter. I am currently pregnant with twins, due in October. 

I didn't tell my teenagers until I had the ultrasound that confirmed the pregnancy (and the twins!). They were actually hopeful and expecting the news. My husband and I had been trying to have a child and we suffered a miscarriage in 2014, so both kids knew that we were hoping for another chance. They have been absolute rocks of support during this pregnancy. :)


----------



## Nikie

My little sister (now nearly 16!) was born the day before my sisters 18th birthday xxx


----------



## mum140381

i am 34 and mine are 16 , 14 , 11 , 7 , 4 and 2 and i am due my 7th they all took it really well better than i thought x


----------



## ohmygoodness

I have a 17 yo, 15 yo, 2 yo and just got a BFP for an April 2016 baby. When I was pregnant with now 2 year old, my kids were 15 and 13. My 13 yo burst into tears when I told him. I'm not sure if even he knew why. They were both supportive after that, though we had some behavioral issues from my 13 year old after my youngest son son was born. We got through it through. My 13 year old was very grossed out by me nursing, but I quickly set him straight and told him it offended me and hurt my feelings. We won't tell the kids about the newest pregnancy for awhile, but I'm sure they'll be excited as they adore their little brother.


----------



## hellodarling

This is awesome. I have a 19 and a 15 year old from my previous marriage. I just got remarried in March but we've been ttc since dec. I'm 37, will be 38 in Nov. I feel old and that clock is ticking. Doc says I'm perimenopausal, so we'll see... So nice not to be alone!!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Me too, I have a 18,15,10&4 year old newly pregnant and so nervous as I age with each pregnancy 
We was satisfied and then I just realised my youngest 'baby' is going to school and I felt we needed a new addition to the family. I come to the conclusion I love having a baby in the house :lol:
Won't tell them till at least 12 weeks maybe longer 
I'm pleased to see others have that same feeling as me. Everyone looks at me like I'm crazy when i tell them I have 4 and my family would have liked me to have stopped a while ago, as much as they adore all my children. :lol: I'm dreading them knowing about this one :rofl: though either way we will manage! It's because my pregnancys are difficult praying this is more mobile and not as sickly 
Hopefully my older ones will be happy for us yet I feel the 18 year old never wanted any siblings :lol:
Anyone scared this time round? I'm certain my body/ eggs are too old to make it full term for some reason ?


----------



## Manicmum

I have an 18,15,13, a 10 ,4,and 2 in feb my 15 year old is over the moon my 18 year old runs through stages like last night we had a chat she said she gates being skint( she works) I told her skint is not going to college and coming back with bags of clothing skint is not being able to feed ur kids and she flew of the handle about me having more, and completely missed my point ( btw I am not skint &#128522;) so as u can see I don't know where her feelings lie


----------



## Mthoodmom

I have a 13 year old and a 15 year old, and am due in March. It makes me a little sad that they will be more like uncles to their little brother, but am very exited to add to our family!


----------



## Karkey

Hey ladies,
I found out last Friday that I'm expecting again too #5 for me and I also have 2 teenagers. I've got 3 boys and 1 girl aged 16,13,9&7. I'm dreading the time when I have yo break the news too as I don't think u 2 eldest boys are gonna b too happy about it. I know my eldest won't for definite. My daughter will b super excited because she's ALWAYS asking for a baby. I'm 35 myself and this was a bit of a shock for us as we had given up officially trying about 2 years ago as we thought our youngest was getting too old and it just wasn't happening. Never used any contraception since mydaughter was born so we really thought we were done. I joined slimming world to lose some weight as OH brother is getting married next July (didn't need to lose a lot bit wanted to make sure I cud stick to to it. I'm supposed to be matron of honour but I can't see that happening now as I'm due the 20th July and wedding is 31 July. I always go over at least 10 days. So I've lots of worries.


----------



## Suzy t

How cool that this thread came back to life?? I'm 42 and have an almost 17 year old and a 2 year old, and am due to have number 3 in July. Dreading announcing this to my eldest, he is a typical teenage boy and he's made his feelings fairly clear about what an inconvenience Miss 2 is! we really did try to get pregnant though - we tried our last Ivf egg last month, so I can't even pretend it was an accident!


----------



## Suzy t

How cool that this thread came back to life?? I'm 42 and have an almost 17 year old and a 2 year old, and am due to have number 3 in July. Dreading announcing this to my eldest, he is a typical teenage boy and he's made his feelings fairly clear about what an inconvenience Miss 2 is! we really did try to get pregnant though - we tried our last Ivf egg last month, so I can't even pretend it was an accident!


----------



## Classic Girl

42 with a 16 year old and an 8 year old. Due in October


----------



## Oldermummy78

Me I'm 37 and expecting my 5th baby

My eldest 2 are 18&16. But they are okay suprisingly with this, I expected disgust tbh especially from the eldest, who theoretically could have her own now!

Xx


----------



## LLawson

Well, you will probably all think Im crazy! LOL
Im 45 currently 9 weeks pregnant with #4. The others are 26, 23 and 19 (way past teenagers). I also have 2 grandsons 5 and 2!
Havent told any of them yet and not sure how to or how they will take it? I plan on using my youngest as an excuse cause He went away to college in another state for 6 months and my husband and I both had horrible empty nest symptoms! I thought we were going to go insane without a child in the house and I ended up pregnant about the time my son was due back! So we will blame it on him for leaving us with an empty nest!
It will be awhile before we tell them. Im being very cautious because of my age and want to make sure everythings ok before we tell anyone!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Aww Llawson congrats and don't worry they will come round these things happen and how exciting
Lol at blaming your youngest :lol: xx


----------



## Missys81

I am 35 my babies are 21,16 9 and 6 due October xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Ive got an 18 and 17 (will be 19 and 18 by time baby arrives), 11, 9, 7 and 6 year old, this is baby number 7. We only found out today, so haven't told the kids (will wait till after first scan), but know they'll be over the moon, my eldest two and my youngest especially &#128513;. Xx


----------



## Jencocoa

I don't, my oldest is 11, but just wanted to say hugs. I am 37 also. I don't feel we are THAT old lol. My 11 year old doesn't know yet but she loves babies and wants us to have more. We told her we were done. Baby 4 is a surprise. My 11 year old is sassy sometimes, and if your teen tries to sap your joy then she needs a talkin to from mom I suppose! Hopefully, she will get on board. :)


----------



## ssjad

Lol, this thread is still going! Posted here a couple of years ago, now pregnant with number 7!
Age range from 22 down to 17months so far.
The 14yo is going to be so pissed off when she finds out &#128514;


----------



## Momof51979

I am 36 I have a 16 yr old, 10 yr old, 6 yr old and pregnant with twins due Jan 29th


----------



## Moom7900

I have an almost 16 year old, a nine year old and one who'll be three at the end of November. My 16 year old was a bit unsure at first as the pregnancy was unplanned and came as a surprise but she warmed to the idea very quickly. My younger two are both very happy xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I have 3 boys, 19, 2 and 11 months and we are ttc for #4

I think it depends on the child. Boys I find could careless unless like my oldest, they wait 17 years for a sibling. He was so excited when his brother arrived, didn't care to much while I was pregnant but the idea was cool to him it seemed. Now he wants a sister so bad as he says his brothers are enough boys in the house. I wouldn't worry how your kids will be. They will come around once the shock is gone. Congratulations


----------



## Federico

LLawson said:


> Well, you will probably all think Im crazy! LOL
> Im 45 currently 9 weeks pregnant with #4. The others are 26, 23 and 19 (way past teenagers). I also have 2 grandsons 5 and 2!
> Havent told any of them yet and not sure how to or how they will take it? I plan on using my youngest as an excuse cause He went away to college in another state for 6 months and my husband and I both had horrible empty nest symptoms! I thought we were going to go insane without a child in the house and I ended up pregnant about the time my son was due back! So we will blame it on him for leaving us with an empty nest!
> It will be awhile before we tell them. Im being very cautious because of my age and want to make sure everythings ok before we tell anyone!



Good morning,
I am an Italian boy, recently moved to your country with my family and I speak little English.

I am the son of a 37-year-old woman, a new husband (whom I had to accept) after my father's death, and now the biggest problem is my mother's pregnancy.

I am an only child and I am 18 years old and I do not want any other brothers. I'm angry, I do not want to share anything and my mother say that I have to see the good side.

It's nice to have a little brother or sister! This will help to mature, that are choices of the couple and not of the children and that my behavior is very childish.

For my mother I am childish and self-centered.

Everything revolves around her, her sexuality and her dream of a family extended to 37 years, without attention and respect towards me.

I am really desperate, do not want siblings at home, but my mother say that she does not give up the desire to receive the love of other children

Your happy children have other brothers?

Thank you


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hello Frederico :)
When I was 13 my mother died, my father remarried when I was 16 and had a surprise new baby when I was 17. When my little brother was born and became part of our family it was like a sadness from my mother was lifted off of the family, like the lights had been switched back on :) It may seem strange at the moment but when they arrive I am sure you will grow to love them and be happy watching all the laughter they bring, plus they will think their big brother in his car and off on his adventures will be a total hero! Good luck :)


----------



## LLawson

Federico said:


> Good morning,
> I am an Italian boy, recently moved to your country with my family and I speak little English.
> 
> I am the son of a 37-year-old woman, a new husband (whom I had to accept) after my father's death, and now the biggest problem is my mother's pregnancy.
> 
> I am an only child and I am 18 years old and I do not want any other brothers. I'm angry, I do not want to share anything and my mother say that I have to see the good side.
> 
> It's nice to have a little brother or sister! This will help to mature, that are choices of the couple and not of the children and that my behavior is very childish.
> 
> For my mother I am childish and self-centered.
> 
> Everything revolves around her, her sexuality and her dream of a family extended to 37 years, without attention and respect towards me.
> 
> I am really desperate, do not want siblings at home, but my mother say that she does not give up the desire to receive the love of other children
> 
> Your happy children have other brothers?
> 
> Thank you

Hello Federico, 
My children ended up being 19, 24 and 26 when my son was born. They are now 2, 21, 26 and almost 29.
My current husband helped raise the other 3 but is only the biological parent of the 2 yr old. If you ask him though he has 4 children not 1 and he treats them all the same. My 21 yr old was oretty attached to his step dad and kind if like an only child because the other 2 had moved off right after high school. The baby was the hardest on him because he was jealous of my husband and myself. He did not hold him for probably 6 months. Then he kind of grew in him and he wanted to be a part of everything new the baby was learning and thought it was pretty cool. Now the 21 yr old is very protective over the 2 yr old. Buys him everything and the 2 yr old tthinks the 21 yr old hung the moon. Little boys really look up to their older brothers. I think you will see this in time.
My other 2 older children are both married and they and their spouses adore him.
I say give it time. Also if your step dad is a good guy and treats your Mom good please dont resent him. Im sure he is willing and wants to be a father for you too. I know as a teenager thats very hard cause I went through it myself. My situation was not a good one, the guy only wanted our mother and not her kids which was a horrible feeling but some guys like my husband now are very good fathers. My 3 children LOVE and adore him and My husband would do anything for these 4 kids. Hes taught the olders ones everything about life and is really good to them so if your stepdad is a good guy please give him a chance. It will take alot of stress of your Mom and you too!❤ Much Love to you!


----------



## Federico

_For you pink rose_
_Thank you!_


----------



## Federico

Moms Thanks INFINITE of REAL HEART for your attention to my particular situation and for the kind and profound response.

I'm really very confused!

My mother's husband is a man younger than my mother, but He loves my mother very much and acts like a father to me.

He is a business man and does not want to miss anything economically, to the family and to claim my respect for his rules: times and times for my return home and more ...

But another problem: my mother with my father has never wanted other children and now immediately pregnant with this man.

I think that he take advantage of the particular situation that we live, take advantage of my friendship ...

I had a motorbike accident, he rehabilitation gym owner, and so start attending our house; elegant person, always ironic, start dating my mother for friendship.

Begin him to go shopping, invite dinner outside. to dance and this not problem, I was happy, do not think that He take advantage of the situation and I do not think that my mother fall in love with young man with physical gym ...

I will discover their relationship, one evening by accident.

I plan to sleep at my grandmother's, but I come home, enter the garage, the internal door that connects to the house, open the bedroom door to greet my mum and I see them in bed.

Let me imagine my bewilderment, my very angry, furious mother invites me to immediately close the door and go to my room.

I feel a lot of anger, desire to beat his man, but he big and big double of my physical stature, and I shut up, like a child, I close the door and go to my room without saying a word.

After a few days they start living together, after marrying and today they are a child for them.

Mom and her husband tell my friends that I am jealous because I am an only child.

My mother say that she is very happy to give a little brother or sister that no better gift from parents than to give children the opportunity to grow up with a brother.

My mother loves her husband a lot, and they joke about my difficulty, say that my fear is to share the stroller and play with another child ... and everyone laugh at me ...

To say that I am a self-centered, spoiled child, and thanks to a brother I will become a better, more mature and responsible person that I will learn to share.

Last night to say that these are decisions of the couple and that they do not compete with their children, and that they must learn to share spaces and learn how to live.

My stepfather last night said that I for him as a first child, but I must soon get used to the idea of having small brothers, who will have a large family and my mother pregnant until her health allow.

In other words: either accept and help at home, or the door is open!

Really very confused, my mother at this age play the large family, and with my biological father never had other children ...

Thanks again for your attention and your words of affection towards me.

Wishing well to you and your families.
Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Federico said:


> Moms Thanks INFINITE of REAL HEART for your attention to my particular situation and for the kind and profound response.
> 
> I'm really very confused!
> 
> My mother's husband is a man younger than my mother, but He loves my mother very much and acts like a father to me.
> 
> He is a business man and does not want to miss anything economically, to the family and to claim my respect for his rules: times and times for my return home and more ...
> 
> But another problem: my mother with my father has never wanted other children and now immediately pregnant with this man.
> 
> I think that he take advantage of the particular situation that we live, take advantage of my friendship ...
> 
> I had a motorbike accident, he rehabilitation gym owner, and so start attending our house; elegant person, always ironic, start dating my mother for friendship.
> 
> Begin him to go shopping, invite dinner outside. to dance and this not problem, I was happy, do not think that He take advantage of the situation and I do not think that my mother fall in love with young man with physical gym ...
> 
> I will discover their relationship, one evening by accident.
> 
> I plan to sleep at my grandmother's, but I come home, enter the garage, the internal door that connects to the house, open the bedroom door to greet my mum and I see them in bed.
> 
> Let me imagine my bewilderment, my very angry, furious mother invites me to immediately close the door and go to my room.
> 
> I feel a lot of anger, desire to beat his man, but he big and big double of my physical stature, and I shut up, like a child, I close the door and go to my room without saying a word.
> 
> After a few days they start living together, after marrying and today they are a child for them.
> 
> Mom and her husband tell my friends that I am jealous because I am an only child.
> 
> My mother say that she is very happy to give a little brother or sister that no better gift from parents than to give children the opportunity to grow up with a brother.
> 
> My mother loves her husband a lot, and they joke about my difficulty, say that my fear is to share the stroller and play with another child ... and everyone laugh at me ...
> 
> To say that I am a self-centered, spoiled child, and thanks to a brother I will become a better, more mature and responsible person that I will learn to share.
> 
> Last night to say that these are decisions of the couple and that they do not compete with their children, and that they must learn to share spaces and learn how to live.
> 
> My stepfather last night said that I for him as a first child, but I must soon get used to the idea of having small brothers, who will have a large family and my mother pregnant until her health allow.
> 
> In other words: either accept and help at home, or the door is open!
> 
> Really very confused, my mother at this age play the large family, and with my biological father never had other children ...
> 
> Thanks again for your attention and your words of affection towards me.
> 
> Wishing well to you and your families.
> Sorry for my bad english.

I don't know why your mom wants a large family now but did not before (is she the kind of person who just wants whatever her husband wants?), but you need to understand that a 37 year old woman does not feel like an old woman, and also that she is not just your mother, she is also a person with her own feelings and needs. Trust me, you won't feel that old when you're 37. 

Your mom had you really young and now at 18 you're a legal adult in this country. It sounds like she put your needs first through your whole childhood, and now she is putting hers first.
It may be time for you to get as good a job as you can and start saving up to move out on your own or with roommates.

I do agree with the others that you will probably learn to love your little brother when he gets here.


----------



## Chezzer

I'm 38 in a few days and in prego with a 13 yr old boy hes excited and so iam I bit nervous though. On the plus side we have in house babysitters for those much needed super market trips and of course not so we can have a night out with a friend or o/h .lol.


----------



## Federico

@MissMarpleFan

Thank you !
Yes you are right
but I am ashamed of my friends who see my mother very pregnant.

But problem: my father is dead and my mother is a new marriage, right away.
I am an only child and want to remain an only child, I'm fine alone.

My mother and her husband announce pregnancy on my birthday.
Like a novel, my mother approaches with a serious and penetrating look and announces that I have a little brother or sister and then asks, what do you prefer?

The classic questions that mothers address to young children and not to adult children.

My mother teasing, saying that I imagine, that in the end when a new marriage was always a new baby.

Her husband, my stepfather, always laugh, to say that I must not exaggerate with the enthusiasm that can harm my health, say that I have to get used to the idea, to the news and that they will have different children.

To say that the brothers have an added value, this is a gift to me, which are not my choices, and that I accept, otherwise I can leave the house.

No respect for me.

I do not understand why my mother has another child after so many years. 

Sunday my mother in front of my cousins, remove the keys of my bike, and slap, just because I say that many pregnant women make an abortion.
No humanity from anyone, my mother say it's nice that I experience this natural suffering resulting from the birth of a brother, so I grow and mature and understand that I'm not at the center of the universe.
A friend of mine, yesterday, to say that my mother is very young, fertile, living next to a man who loves her and makes her happy and positive for the whole family and I have to rejoice and be happy, no embarrassment for women to get pregnant, if he already has other big children.
That I after birth, help at home, with bottles and changes.

@Chezzer
Thank you !
I do not understand, excuse me to speak little English, you do not shorten and use easy words.
Your child is 13, first child?
are you pregnant now?
Does your child babysit for your new baby?
I do not want to babysit my new little brother


----------



## Federico

Moom7900 said:


> I have an almost 16 year old, a nine year old and one who'll be three at the end of November. My 16 year old was a bit unsure at first as the pregnancy was unplanned and came as a surprise but she warmed to the idea very quickly. My younger two are both very happy xxxxxx


Hi!

Now happy to have a little brother?


----------



## Moom7900

Federico said:


> Hi!
> 
> Now happy to have a little brother?

They got a little sister, who is now almost 2 (Christmas Eve baby). They all love her to bits :)


----------



## Federico

Moom7900 said:


> They got a little sister, who is now almost 2 (Christmas Eve baby). They all love her to bits :)

I hope too, female ...
19 years difference after birth
poor me!


----------



## Moom7900

Federico said:


> I hope too, female ...
> 19 years difference after birth
> poor me!

Wow! My eldest was 16 when my youngest was born :) 

Congratulations on your little one, I hope everything goes well for you


----------



## Federico

Moom7900 said:


> Wow! My eldest was 16 when my youngest was born :)
> 
> Congratulations on your little one, I hope everything goes well for you


I two months from my grandmother and my mother empty nest syndrome and little brother gift ...
I keep updated forum on birth, thanks for best wishes


----------



## babyoneill

I'm 35 I have a 16 11 and 6 year old my 16 year old was the worst of the lot telling her I was pregnant she cried the youngest and middle were over the moon lol x


----------



## Federico

babyoneill said:


> I'm 35 I have a 16 11 and 6 year old my 16 year old was the worst of the lot telling her I was pregnant she cried the youngest and middle were over the moon lol x


Hi,
Son of 16 is now happy, has he accepted? Your presumed date childbirth February?


----------



## babyoneill

Federico said:


> Hi,
> Son of 16 is now happy, has he accepted? Your presumed date childbirth February?

It's a girl my 16 year old daughter she has come round to accept it now I just think it was a shock at first I'm due 19th Feb


----------



## Federico

babyoneill said:


> It's a girl my 16 year old daughter she has come round to accept it now I just think it was a shock at first I'm due 19th Feb

Hi, 
for girls it is different, maternal spirit, easier to accept a little brother.
Thursday mom medical examination ultrasound, asked me to accompany ..
I embarrassed, I accompany her?


----------

